

How I remember to use a CSS ID or Class - quellhorst
http://www.abtain.com/blog/when-to-use-a-css-class-or-css-id

======
ydant
ID implies unique, class implies group. Harder for me to remember at first was
which symbol did which, but printing that page out wouldn't have helped with
that...

~~~
quellhorst
That is why I include the symbol next to the #id and .class. Based on your
feedback, I just bumped up the font size on both.

